# Cracker-Angriff auf Twitter



## Newsfeed (18 Dezember 2009)

Wer am Freitagmorgen die Startseite des Microblogging-Dienstes Twitter aufrief, bekam statt Tweets eine Seite der "Iranian Cyber Army" zu sehen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

